#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Career guidance needed

## sidd0686

hi,

 sir or mam 

 i am siddharth gupta i completed B.E.  in electronics & communication from indore 2009 year.  i am not  doing job i am preparation in PSU, IES. i was attemped many time PSU  & IES but not qualified . my carrier so blank i am very confuse now  what i do? so pls guide to me in future write now.i am very frastet for  my carrier. u have any idea so pls send to me your opinion.





  Similar Threads: Career in Civil Engineering full guidance pdf free download Career suggestion needed Career Guidance| please help Guidance needed Guidance needed...

----------

